# Enlarged photos of bee parts



## Rader Sidetrack

This is a resource for highly enlarged photos of bee anatomy. 

Feel free to add more.

----------------------------------
Bees have four wings, but a row of small hooks, called hamuli, on the leading edge of the hindwing fits securely into a groove on the trailing edge of the forewing, allowing the bee to couple the wings together into a single flight surface. When at rest, the bee can unhook its wings and fold them back. The photo shows those _hamuli_.
_(Note that description is by the photographer, who _may/may not _be a bee expert. My understanding is that the hamuli allow the bee to disconnect the wing from the flight muscles. I too am not an expert.)
_








post #2, this thread:http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...nter-cluster-generating-heat&highlight=unhook

----------------------------------
SEM image of Bee Antenna at 1700x

The structural plate and hair structures amplify and capture vibration much like the Stereocilia in the inner ear, or the cilia on a protozoa. Hearing==detection of sound pressure waves.








post #39, by _JWChesnut_, this thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...bout-bring-a-swarm-down&p=1044005#post1044005


----------



## TN Turkey man

Wow that's cool.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

That is a powerful camera. Thanks!


----------



## JWChesnut

Source Image by Pizzazz -- http://www.photomacrography.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22526&highlight=bee

Sting at 650x
Image source: [Bee] Fisher, Rose-Lynn,. 2010. Princeton Architectural Press. Must have book- 100 plus art-quality SEM anatomy images of bees. 

Image source: [Bee] Fisher, Rose-Lynn,. 2010. Princeton Architectural Press. Must have book- 100 plus art-quality SEM anatomy images of bees. 
Abdomen plates (sclerites) at 75x


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

:thumbsup: Can't beat that, but want to share some microscope and other snap shots.

Bee wings



























This is bee hair, the longer ones that cover the body. Interesting enough it looks like a fir twig.









A bee egg









Bee guts

















Trachea inside a bee









Bee drinking water


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

The use of the mandibula - here for scratching and planing hive wall









Working wax - like a shovel









You ever noticed the neck of the bees when they really stretch their head forward? (Whiteish where the neck is)


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

This is how they hook into each other with their claws when chaining. Notice how the bee grabs the wing of the other bee.


















This is a bee stretching out her tongue - viewed from below. 









Again you see the neck, but from below


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

See how they hook onto the cell









Detail of a bee's tongue when storing nectar into a honey cell. The tongue is forked.


----------



## deknow

I think this is a great idea, but images must be properly credited at the very least.

Deknow


----------



## D Semple

Surface of a bees eye










Tell me God doesn't have a plan

Don


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

deknow said:


> ... properly credited ...


(the pictures I posted were taken by myself)


----------



## imthegrumpyone

Awesome !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Oldtimer

What a great thread, I'm saving it!

Bernhard you are a master with a camera, to say nice work, is not enough.

The other thing is the incredible design of each part, in smaller detail than we normally see with the naked eye, just amazing!!


----------



## TalonRedding

That is quite awesome! I just have to ask, what equipment did you use and how were you able to get the shots like the one with the bee eating honey from the cell? You have a real talent there.


----------



## sqkcrk

D Semple said:


> Surface of a bees eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me God doesn't have a plan
> 
> Don


God doesn't have a plan.


----------



## Oldtimer

Brash statement Sqkcrk. While I believe in evolution, I don't believe in it alone. In my opinion there has to be more than just that.


----------



## sqkcrk

Well I am from Brash(er) Falls. Besides, Don told me to do it.

This isn't Tailgater, but, Don brought it up. A Topic for discussion somewhere else.


----------



## Oldtimer

Don made me do it. LOL.


----------



## sqkcrk

I wish I had a bee photo to contribute. Seeing things close up is interesting, fascinating. Thanks for the pix Bernhard.


----------



## D Semple

sqkcrk said:


> God doesn't have a plan.





sqkcrk said:


> I wish I had a bee photo to contribute. Seeing things close up is interesting, fascinating.


----------



## merince

I love the pictures!

What equipment did you guys use?


----------



## deknow

This is an egg in the process of 'hatching'. The shell begins to dissolve at the end attached to the bottom of the comb.


----------



## deknow

This was shot using a Sony NEXC3 camera with a Cannon FD mount 35mm lens that was mounted backwards. Shot on my kitchen table with me holding a flashlight to keep it lit.


----------



## deknow

When I graft (or teach grafting), this is what I look for...the larva still has a 'threadlike quality', and isn't yet 'chubby'.


----------



## deknow

It's hard to find a good photo of actual grafting.


----------



## deknow

This is a good frame to graft from. Eggs transition into very young larvae that have good pools of food (note the eggs have no food).


----------



## deknow

Note that she is clearly feeding on nectar, and that there is no pollen in her corbicular baskets...yet she is clearly pollinating. This is in the Greenway Park in Boston.


----------



## snl

Great pics Dean............thanks!


----------



## deknow

This is a slug eating a chalkbrood mummy on the bottom board.


----------



## deknow

Here is a close up photograph where you can see the structure of the individual pollen grains. This was taken with the NEXC3 with (if I remember correctly), a Cannon FD 35mm-105mm zoom with an FD 17mm attached backwards to the front of the zoom. This is a standard technique in macrophotography.








This is cropped and a little bit of 'sharpening' applied (not much).

The full frame of the shot is of one of the individual structures within the sunflower:


----------



## deknow

BernhardHeuvel said:


> (the pictures I posted were taken by myself)


:applause:
I love the ones of bees working the nectar in the cell!

deknow


----------



## deknow

This book is also amazing:
http://www.thorne.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=5412
It seems to be out of print...if you are into this stuff, just order a copy and don't worry about the shipping.

deknow


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Might as well add this one of a female varroa mite: 








photo credit


And two mites next to a bee leg for comparison ...







photo credit


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

From egg to bee, a video:
http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/magazine/150415-ngm-bees-more


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Seems like a good time to give this older thread a bump. 



(if your device just presents you _this_ post, scroll back to the beginning of this thread and start there.)

.


----------



## Oldtimer

Wow amazing!


----------

